# Autumn!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, we are getting some absolutley great temps, fresh air smells and gusty winds today. The high was 63 here in Aurora and the rest of this week more of the same with highs in the 50's later on this week. Thank you God, you answered my prayers! Florida Autumns suck. Long live Autumn!   :jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I heard on the radio that we'll be close to freezing tomorrow in the Denver metro area. Bring on the cooler temps!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yup - this is my absolute fav time of year. Today and tomorrow are in the upper 80s but Wed and Thurs are in the low 60s as a high and I think 40s for the low. LOVE IT.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Today is supposed to be pretty warm, but dang the nights here in Bluefield WV are chilly! The leaves are really changing colors already, I love Autumn!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Still warm in the Midwest - but nights are getting chilly.
Went to first bon fire... was a blast.

Biggest bonfire we go to has been cancelled due to liability. Bummer.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

A front is moving through now, rain and thunder. It is supposed to be in the low 70's this week. After a summer of 100+ temps, 70's is fall to me. Turn off the air, open the windows!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep, Autumn will officially arrive here on September 23rd. I actually turned the air conditioner on yesterday to cool the house. We should be getting a cold front coming in when it starts to rain. I can't wait. I like the 60-50 degree weather. I will be taking down the vegetable garden this weekend.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

IM camping this weekend with the Rangers. Pray for one more warm weekend for me please.. then bring on Autumn!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

I dont do cold and wet. I enjoy the kind of autumn that... well, kind of looks like a cooler version of summer. I'll gladly take daytime temps between 70-80 and nightime temps closer to 60-65. Now that's an Autumn for me!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

it was like 80 today -.-


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The highs within the next few days are supposed to be in the 50's here.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

The wizard of aaahhhs! LMAO 

yeah it was fall here today. a nice balmy 58


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Pretty much suckin'....lest you're havin' a bonfire.....

Look foward to that my friend.....cool nights are great for that....
tough, you may need to bring long johns....?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

are you having a bon fire Jeff?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Indeed Hib's, Sin will be out (if all works well) along with bbags..
Please come out if you have the time!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I can make time


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

75 today. its never gonna be fall i dont think. but it does smell autumny


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Today it feels like fall around here. 70 degrees feels great and it's a beautiful day. I finally turned the air conditioner off again. I hope I can keep it off this time.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

HibLaGrande said:


> The wizard of aaahhhs! LMAO


Yeah, I think it's pretty funny too. 

Although Autumn isn't officially here until Saturday, I think I can safely say that it is here in Colorado now. Good times!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Today def had a little bit of the fall in the air.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Cousin just wrote from Minnesota - said it's definitely Fall up there.

"It's really fall up here - in the 50's for the daytime and low 40's
overnight. Trees are beautiful and the lawn isn't growing too much. We
may see 70 next week but that would likely be the last time."

Nice...


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

17C here today and just gorgeous! Air is cool, sun is bright, life is good.
(62.6F for my American friends...)


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

thanks for the translation! :devil:


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Isn't today the Autumnal equinox. So does that make tomorrow the first official day of autumn? Halloween is around the corner!


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Yes, today was the last Summer day!! weehaa!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

It's time to bring out the leather jackets.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Been wearing mine for a couple of weeks now. It feels great to actually get to.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Not so sure about that...The color change doesn't last long enough and then everything is just bare...


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I can most def. feel Autumn here! Leaves are really starting to change to red and orange colors, and there already fallin! Gettin cool too, and I mean a little COLD at times! Especially at nights and in the mornings, already brought out my jacket!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

this is my favorite time of the year... it is difficult to explain how special fall is to me but I imagine all of you can relate, it's partly why we're here. I can smell it faintly now... the time is near. Leaves that were bright green are fading to yellow, some have already abandoned the trees. We've been sleeping with the window open and waking partway through the night to add more blankts, snuggle up closer. My parents are going to harvest market this weekend, which has marked the beginning of fall for me since I can remember.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy fall everybody :devil:


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

ditto


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Definately feeling it today!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Jack Reaper said:


> Definately feeling it today!


hehehe You should have seen the snow I drove through yesterday Jack! There were cars every which way and some were stuck in the ditches.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

*Autumnal equinox*

Just wanted to wish all a happy first day of Autumn! The season is upon us!:jol:


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

:jol:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yesterday was cooler here but then this morning it was close to 80 and humid. Now we're bracing for bad tstorms, tornadoes and the like, and then upper 70s all week. BAH! I want the cool weather back.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

This weekend was in the 80s and I refused to put that damn air conditioner on again! Finally when the the storms hit Sunday afternoon the cool air was back. I took down the vegetable garden and sweated the whole time. I'm hoping for the cooler weather this weekend because I'm going to Strasburg, PA and hanging up there and doing a train ride with my family. Just want to feel that crisp in the air.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Today's another day in the upper 70s that just isn't very fall like


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I think it is supposed to get into the 30's tomorrow night. Very cold today, didnt see any sun. The leaves are falling though, thats a great sign! Halloween is just around the corner.


----------

